# Consultation on Stability Bonds - 12 Jan 2012



## Complainer (26 Nov 2011)

[broken link removed]

The Commission has adopted a Green Paper on Stability Bonds which launches a public consultation on the feasibility of common issuance of sovereign bonds among the Member States of the euro area. The Green Paper contains five chapters: rationale and preconditions for stability bonds, options for the issuance, fiscal framework for Stability Bonds boards, Implementation issues, conclusions and way forward. The objective of the Green Paper is to have a broad debate on the issues raised. It allows all interested parties to see which areas the Commission has identified as relevant for the common issuance of sovereign bonds. It is also an opportunity for everybody to express their views on the questions raised, and to provide any relevant material. Finally, the Green Paper allows to flag items the Commission has not considered so far.

In parallel, the Commission will seek the views of Member States in the appropriate bodies of the European Union. During this process, the Commission will in particular seek the advice of the European Parliament.


----------

